# My new Pumpkin Sentinels Inspired by Mr. Pumpkinrot.



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2012/10/latest-wip.html
I've finally gone and done it. Like so many of those before me, but I've been wanting to do some of these for a long time.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good so far GF!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice start. Great smile on that face! :jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like what you have done, nice work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking great so far!! Love the pumpkin!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking great!


----------

